# In need of some pricing help on large forest clean up 300 acre job



## Forest cleaner (Mar 1, 2017)

Large job 300 acres mostly dug fur. All trees need to be crown lifted to 8ft. Any trees 6in and under cut down dead fall cut all timber stacked all trimmings collected and stack in to burn piles all black berrys cut put in to burn piles spray the cut ends with crossbow and all the poison ivy on the land sprayed all burn piles burnt I'm going to run a 6 man crew and I think it will take about 4 months I'm trying to pay my guys [email protected] hour [email protected] an hour what should I be charging for laber


----------



## jefflovstrom (Mar 2, 2017)

Forest cleaner said:


> Large job 300 acres mostly dug fur. All trees need to be crown lifted to 8ft. Any trees 6in and under cut down dead fall cut all timber stacked all trimmings collected and stack in to burn piles all black berrys cut put in to burn piles spray the cut ends with crossbow and all the poison ivy on the land sprayed all burn piles burnt I'm going to run a 6 man crew and I think it will take about 4 months I'm trying to pay my guys [email protected] hour [email protected] an hour what should I be charging for laber



We would have to know the what the economy is like there and and the job market is there.
Sounds like butt labor,, my brother lives there and say's all the young guys do not want work, you are in Oregon, tough call,
Bid it with all the worst scenario's
Jeff


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Mar 2, 2017)

Charging? Here we have to pay for logging jobs. Normally paid by the bd ft or cord.

For land clearing, somtimes trade for the timber, sometimes charge, $135/hr for excavator and dozer, just what the hr meter reads for each, other than couple hr jobs, then bill for hauling as well (can be 600-2000 depending on how far). Manual labor billed at $10/man hr.


----------



## jefflovstrom (Mar 3, 2017)

ValleyFirewood said:


> Charging? Here we have to pay for logging jobs. Normally paid by the bd ft or cord.
> 
> For land clearing, somtimes trade for the timber, sometimes charge, $135/hr for excavator and dozer, just what the hr meter reads for each, other than couple hr jobs, then bill for hauling as well (can be 600-2000 depending on how far). Manual labor billed at $10/man hr.



I think you did not read what the job is, it is not a logging job.
Jeff


----------



## crotchclimber (Mar 6, 2017)

Impossible to estimate without knowing the density of the trees on the 300 acres. Find some representative sections of the project's average, estimate how long it will take your crew to do it, the multiply to get the whole project. Add time for travel, maintenance, etc.


----------



## northmanlogging (Apr 8, 2017)

Sounds like precommercial thin?

And horrible back breaking work...

If ya want to bid just add the hours up adf 30% and some cushion call it good or in laymens terms about 14000

However 300 acres is a lot of ground to cover in 4 monthes


----------



## northmanlogging (Apr 8, 2017)

I fell like I may have dropped a zero on the above?


----------

